# How Do You Like Your Dirk?



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Since it has been talked about, a little to much, I guess I will ask this question.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I realy don't care as long as Dirk is not Sampson-like.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I want to see Dirk sport some corn rows 

He could switch faces with Sam Cassell as long as he does his work for all I care


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It bummed me out when he cut it...

See, I thought when KVH joined the team, he was gonna grow his out like Dirk, but I guess Dirk felt like he had to conform....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The hair gives him personality. If Tim Duncan came out with stringy dreadlocks, he'd be more than boring old Duncan.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

I don`t really care!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

-OR-









I'm taking the latter. It's just cooler.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Id rather him perform well. But the Long Hair looks good.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I'd rather he perform well but he is almost Sampson-like with the hair. (Was last year). But i prefer long hair.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

The hair really doesn't matter the media just needs something to talk about. As long as he plays and dominates who cares what style of hairdo he goes with.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks better with longer hair. I never thought that Dirk had a small tiny head. He reminds me of those bad guys from super mario bros. movie. I think they were called Goombas'.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)




----------

